# Software Build v10.2 2020.12.11.5 98c8a343a5ba (2020-05-04)



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

And time for a new thread perhaps - 12.11.5 just detected on a car in GA - first and only install per Teslafi tracking.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just recently detected on a 3 in Georgia.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Can we start having the polls yes hw3, yes hw2.5, no? Unless there is some other way to determine hw version automatically? teslafi is no longer a good way to track this data point


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Can we start having the polls yes hw3, yes hw2.5, no? Unless there is some other way to determine hw version automatically? teslafi is no longer a good way to track this data point


I like this idea as it may help to show which cars are getting which releases. Officially the poll is in the "official" thread for the whole 2020.12 series - but I will add one to 2020.11.1 and now this thread for each of the two HW versions. Of course we have S, X and now Y - so I may not get it right the first time.

If I miss what we think should be the different options let us know and we can update.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I just got updated to 11.1 only to come home to see TeslaFi showing 11.5 going to a car. I have been updated to HW3. I haven't seen what changes are in 11.5 yet.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Do the S and X need 2 options for HW3 and non HW3 like the Model 3 in the poll?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

GDN said:


> Do the S and X need 2 options for HW3 and non HW3 like the Model 3 in the poll?


"Have not installed it and i have HW x"?


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

12.11.5 Reported now on Teslafi


----------



## smhirsch (Aug 9, 2019)

Just received this version and installed - nothing expected in terms of major performance improvements until I receive the HW3 and MCU2 upgrade.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I also got this on my Model X, HW2.5 and MCU1, and confirm no new release notes. It is only listing that out of service superchargers are identified. And that was in earlier release. Coming from 2020.12.10.

Teslafi is currently showing that this has only been installed on older (pre-Raven) model S and X’s.


----------



## JimmT (Aug 1, 2017)

Installed on a Model 3, 2.5 HW after I got home from a trip to the market. Won't be able to try it out until the next grocery trip on Saturday.


----------

